# 09 Ford 6.0 Diesel Issue?



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

09 F250 6.0 diesel purchased new labor day in 09 so I have had it for 14 months. 8k miles (no I don't drive it much) and towed the boat to FL yesterday. Coming back without the boat today I was doing about 75 and when an 18 wheeler was merging in the lane I had a car next to me in the left lane that decided to slow down so I had to get on brakes a little hard (but there was never a threat of me rear ending but it was a good shot on the brakes) I get in left lane as soon as I can and punch the gas to the floor. No power and it slows down to 50 mph. I look in the mirror and everything is a white cloud behind me. I pull back behind the 18 wheeler and gradually put on the gas and it seems fine now. I tried it several times more but it has not had another issue. 

No strange noises and gauges seem normal. EGR valve? It does not do it all the time but I have noticed some "shimmying" when I had to boat behind me and I put the gas on to pass a car or two.

Since I got this truck I have only gotten about 13 MPG at 65 MPH true mileage calculation by hand. Would the EGR cause crappy mileage?

If I take it to the dealer can they put it on the computer reader and tell if the EGR valve WAS sticking but maybe not at the time I take it in?


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

It sounds like you had an injector get stuck open causing the cylnder to load up with fuel. I had one get stuck open about 2 months ago but it was wide open flooding out a cylnder not even allowing my truck to run and caused 2 more to go out due to low fuel pressure. The EGR delete can cause a LITTLE bit better fuel milage but nothing fmazing. I deleted my EGR cause i was having problems when i would cold start my truck i would let it warm up then go but i wouldnt get on the gas hard. I would notice that when i did start giving it some pedal there would be some white smoke coming out, not much but enough to get me thinking. come to find out the cooler valve was sticking open and would allow coolant into the system while the truck was not running. So if it were my truck i would have a diagnostic ran on the motor and make sure that there are no computerized updates that need to be done, cause they do need to be, and i would also start looking for and EGR delete. 

But the 13 MPG....I have absolutly no clue why that is. I have an 03 F-250 with 9" of lift on 38's and am getting 17 MPG highway.....

Hope this helps ya out


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

My buddy had an '06 or so 6.0 that did the same thing. All of a sudden, no power and a bad shimmy under power. He spent several thousand dollars being told it was the transmission, then a couple injectors. Finally got the problem fixed and it was an injector or two that went bad, but the truck still seemed low on power after that so he traded it on an '07 5.9 Cummins. I don't think he will be going back to Ford. I just had to throw that in there, I'm just kidding of course! I though the '09's were the 6.4 PS?


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Correct! I meant the 6.4 not the 6.0. Sorry. It is certainly an 09 model. I will be taking it to Tommie Vaughn this week when I get back.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Mine does it somtimes, was it raining?


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow. It was not as continuous as the video but yes, it could have been drizzling. At least it was very humid.

Took it to Tommie Vaughn and they will try to get a code if it made one. Initial diagnosis is leak in EGR cooling system? Mike says they have seen them on the 6.0s a few times but not on the 6.4s as much.

Stay tuned. (no pun intended).


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

The poor mpg is from the DPF. Diesel Particulate Filter.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Here you can read about it till your blue in the face...lol Good luck with dealer finding codes, I got that Tshirt.

http://www.thedieselstop.com/forums/f35/white-smoke-hesitation-when-damp-out-212809/


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Great. Oh well. Thanks for the info.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

They won't find a code, sounds like your getting water in the inter-cooler. happens with high humidity and raining while driving at a constent speed. There is a TSB on this, had the same thing happen to me, I complained for 3 years until i found the TSB and they fixed it. Let me see if i can find the TSB.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.powerstroke.org/

here's where I research my Ford PSD


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

i have a 05 f-250 and get about 13 mpg on my truck. once coming back from a fishing trip i lost power on the engine ,made it home but didn't have much power. next morning got up and started the truck and white smoke came from exhaust. took it to baytown ford and it was blown head gasket and that pollution valve you were talking about.


----------



## 2WheelFisher (Jun 4, 2009)

Search: TSB 08-25-1

*TSB 08-25-1*

White smoke in damp weather conditions when accelerating; trucks built before Oct 1, 2008

Concern is described as significant amounts of white smoke from the exhaust pipe. 
White smoke only occurs in high humidity or rainy conditions above 40


----------



## amaccammond (Mar 5, 2006)

"http://www.powerstroke.org/

here's where I research my Ford PSD "

X2 .... That's were I do my research also. Lots of problems addressed on here.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Artifishual said:


> http://www.powerstroke.org/
> 
> here's where I research my Ford PSD


thanks for tha sight ya JERK!!!! i have a paper due that i havent started yet...all was going smoothely till i got distracted cause you posted that sight up!!!!:hairout::hairout::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

I didnt even look at the year but yea those trucks do have the DPF system on them. I know for a fact one of the reasons to lose power is that there is a canister in the exhaust system that has kind of like an air filter in it to collect the unburned diesel exiting the exhaust. when that filter gets clogged up it creates too much back pressure causing you to lose power and eventually will not allow the truck to run at all. but IMO it still sounds like in injector that is going out. also when you get the diagnostic done get them to run a fuel pressure test to make sure that you are getting the proper fuel pressure. good luck


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

Shredded Evidence said:


> Wow. It was not as continuous as the video but yes, it could have been drizzling. At least it was very humid.
> 
> Took it to Tommie Vaughn and they will try to get a code if it made one. Initial diagnosis is leak in EGR cooling system? Mike says they have seen them on the 6.0s a few times but not on the 6.4s as much.
> 
> Stay tuned. (no pun intended).


" Mike says they have seen them on the 6.0s a few times "

That is the understatement of the decade.......


----------

